# Looking for Talissa and Took20



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi guys,It seems that your posts on GSE indicate that you had positive results from taking it.On the other hand I have 2 other members that also tried it but with no good.I'm curious about your positive results with GSE.I will like to know what did you take (dosage, brand), if you had any adverse reaction to it at the beggining and how log it took to kick in. How were your symptoms before GSE?Most importantly, are you still taking it? Is it still doing some good?I'm planning to do some experiments at home (not with my own body







). Perhaps I can share the results if I found something interesting.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Rick,I sure hope took20 replies too--haven't heard from her in a very long time!I took nutribiotic/citrucidal brands. Exc results as far as allowing me to eat things w/o reacting--things which for the 7 yrs previous caused reactions. (ie, ham & other processed foods) I took drops in a capsule for the first 3 weeks, then when the caps arrived, I took those. One w/ each meal. I think the liquid works better, but took20 liked the capsules best. It took about a month to see any changes.I'm trying out Turmeric atm, and have been the past 3 weeks. Cinnamon too, to a lesser degree. Will be adding grape seed extract(not grapeFruit) as soon as it arrives...Don't take the GFSE for now while trying this out. I'm also staying away from processed foods.







OT--If interested in how Turmeric is working out, let's just say the jury is still out. Things seem a bit better, but nothing to write home about...It has brought on a head cold(die-off?) that won't go away though--after 10+ years w/o a cold or the flu...I guess it thins out mucous. ? Its also a mild antifungal & antibacterial. It thins the blood & inc's circulation.... I take about 3/4 tsp 2-3 times per day. I use the table spice & put it in capsules. Will use supplemental turmeric extract when it arrives...Research on Turmeric has exploded recently--its been found to be helpful for many conditions as an anti-inflammatory. Esp cancer, but also tennis elbow, which I think its cured for me(whew)... I found so much more that it can help--This includes UC. They did do a study on it for IBS patients, but only used around 60 mg 3 xs/day. Most TE supplements come in 350 mg...I'm hopeful, regardless. We'll see. I'll keep taking it even with the runny nose, whether or not it helps the D, because its helped make my skin nicer. Its plumping it up. Just looks healthier. I've gotten so many compliments in the past 2 weeks--must be the circulation thing? Who knows...So I got way away from your subject, GFSE. Sorry about that Rick! ...What kind of tests will you do? Are you a biologist? Happy Holidays~Talissa


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Nutribiotic/citricidal did get rid of a wart once. Another time it didn't work.Talissa,Interesting stuff about turmeric. I've been taking it for years. It doesn't help my IBS but here's something interesting. In preparation for a test of an elemental diet, I gradually stopped taking all my supplements. One of the ones I stopped was turmeric extract. I've had a pain in my neck for almost 3 months now. I wonder if the cessation of the turmeric is related to the pain. I am gradually reintroducing my supplements. I do plan on going back to turmeric. These days there is more and more research suggesting the inflammation is responsible for many chronic conditions. I look at turmeric as a bit of insurance, even if it doesn't ameliorate my IBS.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:If interested in how Turmeric is working out, let's just say the jury is still out


Please note that turmeric has a very low bioavailability. That why you find turmeric/curcumin packaged together with piperine to increase bioavailability.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Talissa, thanks a lot!!I'm not a biologist, but a biology fan. But I do have a relative who owns a lab, he actually does all the testings my doctor asks. He's lab is one of the best (if not the best) in my country. Not kidding, he's more expensive the most of the others







. My idea is to get some GSE and prepare some dilutions using yeasts and probiotics. Each round will consist of a control and a second sample with the GSE. I asked my relative about it and he gave me some tips so that I may do most of the experiments at home. Then I can send the samples to his lab. More elaborate tests will of course require a sterilized environment, but I think the scope for now is not so ambitious.My GSE arrives tomorrow so I'll be doing the experiments next week. I'll post the results.If nothing, at least this could be a way to understand and most importantly, see for myself some of these products while they work.If the results are promising I'll start the GSE myself.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Tal,Nice to see you are still around and holding up so well. You might try pairing your grapeseed with ginko. I am sure those, along with the grape skin, are the major contributors from the Provex.Cheers from windy (phew!) BC and my tree-strewn lot.Mark


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:My GSE arrives tomorrow so I'll be doing the experiments next week. I'll post the results


Are you planning on testing for artificial preservatives?


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Nanobug,Testing for artificial preservatives will be a hard task for the moment. My relative, who owns the lab, told me that based on published results it's hard to tell between some of those preservatives and the real GSE active ingredients. So he'll try to determine at least if those components are toxic or not. If not, it is likely that they are GSE components instead of the artificial ingredients (based on the literature, those ingredients expose some toxicity).So my main goal is first to determine what the GSE does. I already started with some culture samples. Each sample will have a control without the GSE and another with the GSE. Preliminary results should at least tell me whether the GSE kills live organisms in those cultures.The second step will be the lab. Here, they will let me know the live culture concentration after the tests on each sample.Testing the GSE itself will be the labs's own experiment. My relative is somehow very interested so I'll let the expert decide how to proceed in this sense.I'll post the experiment results shortly.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I'll post the experiment results shortly


Cool, I'll be eagerly waiting for those.


----------

